# Royal Canin Starter



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello guys, I have a few questions please.

My 8 weeks old Magnum is on RC starter which contains baby milk, the thing is the bag is still nearly full so is it fine if he stays on it when he is over 2 months until its finished.

Also concerning the RC starter it says on the bag that Magnum should eat around 320 and he is just eating above 260 right now is it fine ? do i need to encourage him to finish his plate? 

When choosing the next kibble bag I have to opt either for RC Maxi junior or Eukanuba which one of the two is the best ?


Many thanks.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Don't worry if he doesn't eat the full amount that is stated on the bag, that is really only a guideline, some pups need more others less. For the food, it will be easier if you stay within the same brand, so if you are pleased with RC, then go on the RC Max Junior. If you do switch brands, then do it very slowly over 3 weeks, gradually increasing the ratio of old food to new food.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I really think for the money you could find a much better puppy food.

Best Puppy Foods


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I really think for the money you could find a much better puppy food.
> 
> Best Puppy Foods


I agree. Eukanuba seems to be high in price for quality of food IMO.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I used RC Maxi Starter with my last litter then switched to RC Maxi Puppy at 8 weeks. I was very pleased with the steady growth and health of the litter. Never any stool issues. RC gets a bad rap from many who only judge a kibble by reading the label. Every ingredient in The RC Maxi line is there for a specific reason, based on scientific research and what is needed during the various growth stages.


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I really think for the money you could find a much better puppy food.
> 
> Best Puppy Foods


I have discounts on Eukanuba and RC so i'd rather choose one of the two


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Mary Beth said:


> Don't worry if he doesn't eat the full amount that is stated on the bag, that is really only a guideline, some pups need more others less. For the food, it will be easier if you stay within the same brand, so if you are pleased with RC, then go on the RC Max Junior. If you do switch brands, then do it very slowly over 3 weeks, gradually increasing the ratio of old food to new food.


Thank you. I am worried about his weight as I want him to become a big boy when older that is why i kind of encourage him to eat but just during his usual times.


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Also guys my puppy eats grass and turtle poops haha is that fine ?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Between the two you listed, I'd go with ROyal Canin.


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> Between the two you listed, I'd go with ROyal Canin.


Oki, thank you.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

emy1 said:


> Also guys my puppy eats grass and turtle poops haha is that fine ?


Grass is fine as long as it hasn't been treated with any chemicals (pesticides) . The turtles carry salmonella, I would try to keep the puppy away from their poops. You can distract your pup by throwing a stick or a ball, and the pup will go chase after that instead.


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Mary Beth said:


> Grass is fine as long as it hasn't been treated with any chemicals (pesticides) . The turtles carry salmonella, I would try to keep the puppy away from their poops. You can distract your pup by throwing a stick or a ball, and the pup will go chase after that instead.


Thank you Mary. As soon as he is in the back yard he rushes to get the poops and i am not quick enough to catch him. I ll probably just start keeping him in but he seems to enjoy being out there, eating grass and turtle poops... what to do


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Well,your puppy should be able to go outside. If I were you, I would clean up the turtles poop before I let the puppy out. If that isn't practical, and I couldn't put the turtles in a different place, I would take the chance rather than keep my puppy inside all the time.


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Mary Beth said:


> Well,your puppy should be able to go outside. If I were you, I would clean up the turtles poop before I let the puppy out. If that isn't practical, and I couldn't put the turtles in a different place, I would take the chance rather than keep my puppy inside all the time.


Thank you for your advice. I ll just clean up the turtles mess and it should be okay i dont guarantee that he won t eat cats poo which aren t mine btw :wild:


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Don't worry about the cats poo or anyother animals, that won't hurt him, if that were the case my Sting wouldn't have survived puppyhood. Just take care of the turtles, and if you handle the turtles or after you clean up after them, be careful to wash your hands before handling the pup or preparing food.


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

@Mary Beth: Do you really think cat poo or any other kind of poo doesn't carry salmonella among other things? ALL poop, including your own, carries bacteria (Far more than just salmonella) and most carry parasites which worries me far more than bacteria. My dogs eat raw...They were made to have a better tolerance to bacteria than us. Parasites however are a worry considering some can cause serious destruction on the dogs health. Some can't be seen by just looking, things like coccidia and giardia could be shed through the poop of even a healthy animal. I wouldn't let a dog feast on poop of any kind. Sure, it happens...But I wouldn't just let it or be accepting of one type of poop over another. It's all a disgusting habit and all just as much of a risk for the dog as the next. I'd pick the turtle poop up before letting puppy out. Hopefully puppy isn't allowed out alone with your turtle, this is a risk to your puppy and turtle. Puppy could injure the turtle or if the turtle is big enough, it could injure the puppy.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I took care of box turtles where I work - so, yes, I know that they carry salmonella. But short of keeping the puppy indoors for this OP who has lots of wildlife, I would take the risk with other animals poop, and I would try to clean it up, but those "tasty" to my Sting's view, rabbit droppings are hard to find - they blend right in. In my view, it is a lot less risky until the pup has all the parvo shots than taking the pup in a public area where lots of dogs pooped. And course, I wouldn't just stand by the let the puppy eat the droppings but would redirect.


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok? And I keep turtles among other animals for a living. I'm really not sure what you're trying to get at. I never said the dog couldn't go outside. I was correcting your post when you implied that only turtles carry salmonella and that all other poop is safe to eat. All feces carries bacteria (Salmonella among others), parasites and disease. Don't let it get to ANY kind of feces be it turtle poop, another dogs poop, cat poop, ect. If the puppy can't control it's self and you can't pick up the poop, then keep the dog on a leash.

I know plenty about the 'tasty' temptations of poop, I live on a farm where there are dozens of varieties on the "snack bar". Not to mention we live in the woods where coyotes, deer, fox, rabbits, squirrels, ect roam. That doesn't mean I'm going to let my dog eat one variety over the other, not that I'd allow it at all. My dogs get corrected from the get go for attempting that, they learn to leave it alone and with proper training (ie. using a leash and reinforcing the leave it command) this puppy can learn too.


----------

